# Kein Internet über WLan mit angeschlossenem Lan Kabel



## _jonny_ (17. Dezember 2016)

*Kein Internet über WLan mit angeschlossenem Lan Kabel*

Hallo,

folgendes Problem:

Ich habe einen AV Receiver (Arcam 550) der mittels PC/Notebook eingemessen werden soll. Dafür muss der AVR mit einem Lan Kabel (über einen Router, der nicht ans Internet angeschlossen werden kann) mit dem Notebook verbunden sein. Außerdem muss eine Internetverbindung bestehen!

Ich kann über das Smartphone einen Hotspot einrichten und mich über WLan (Notebook-Smartphone) ins Internet einwählen... 

Aber! Sobald das Lan Kabel angeschlossen wird geht das Internet nicht mehr! Wird es getrennt, geht es wieder .... Die WLan-Verbindung wird dabei nicht getrennt - das INet geht einfach nicht. Die Problemlösung km Netzwerkcenter brachte auch nichts sinnvolles zu Tage  

Wie bzw. was muss ich einstellen damit ich die Lanverbindung und das Internet via HotSpot nutzen kann?

Windos 10

Vielen Dank 
Mfg


----------



## aloha84 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Internet über WLan mit angeschlossenem Lan Kabel*

 ich bin noch nicht wach, daher rate ich einfach mal ins blaue.
Auf dem Router ist DHCP aktiviert, er vergibt den Clients eine IP-Adresse inkl. Standardgateway (welches er selber ist!) --> da er aber nicht am Inet hängt, führt das zu nix.
*Falls es so ist*, musst deinem PC sagen das er nicht über dieses Gateway geht, sondern über dein handy, welches das eigentliche gateway sein sollte.
Wie gesagt, nur geraten......ich hoffe jemand der "wach" ist schreibt hier noch was rein.

Gruß


----------



## _jonny_ (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Internet über WLan mit angeschlossenem Lan Kabel*

Morgen  

ja das klingt plausibel... dennoch weiß ich nicht wie man das mit dem Getaway macht :/ 

Aber im AVR ist DHCP aktiviert - da gibt es eine Einstellung.... bringt es was wenn ich es deaktiviere? 
Muss ich dann noch was am PC einstellen/anpassen?

Leider bin ich in dieser Materie völlig planlos  
Daher brauch ich eure Hilfe ...


----------



## NatokWa (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Internet über WLan mit angeschlossenem Lan Kabel*

ICh würde das ganze anders angehen : einen Router nutzen der sowas wie ne Kindersicherung drinne hat und dem Receiver verbieten mit dem I-Net Verbindung auf zu nehmen (So hab ichs mit meiner Netz-Festplatte gemacht). 
Dann kann der Router normal arbeiten , der Lappy hat I-Net und der Receiver NICHT , wie von dir gewünscht und VIEL einfacher .
BTW : Einmessen ?? Und warum kein I-Net dabei ?? Nicht meine Materie deshalb verstehe ich das net so ganz


----------



## _jonny_ (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Internet über WLan mit angeschlossenem Lan Kabel*

Naja - das Problem liegt def. in den Einstellungen am Notebook :/ 

Ich muss im nur irgendwie klar machen dass das INet nur übers WLan gehen soll!

Der avr hat kein WLan Modul - er kann nur in ein Netzwerk eingebunden werden...
Das internet zu Hause geht komplett  über  LTE

Beim Einmessen werden Testtöne vom Notebook (Software - DiracLive) über den AVR wiedergegeben und vom Notebook mittels externen Mikrofon aufgenommen .... anhand dieser Daten werden Raumeinflüsse wie Raummoden, Phasen oder Reflexionen, Impulsantworten usw. optimiert


----------



## NatokWa (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Internet über WLan mit angeschlossenem Lan Kabel*

Du hast dann ein recht simples Problem , das du so weit ich weiß , NICHT umgehen kannst . 

Dein Lappy bekommt bei dem beschriebenen Aufbau von 2 Netzwerken eine IP , kann aber nur mit EINER Arbeiten . Das wichtige daran ist das IMMER die IP welche vom LAN kommt bevorzugt wird und somit NICHT über W-Lan ins Internet kann da er dort zwar VERBINDEN kann , aber es nicht ANSPRECHEN kann da er nunmal schon auf dem anderen Netzwerk sitzt . 
Jetzt frage ich mich trotzdem : BRAUCHST du während dem einmessen I-Net zugang ? So wie du das beschreibst arbeitet das doch nur mit dem Lappy , wozu dann unbedingt I-Net gleichzeitig ?

BTW : Es handelt sich also um das perfekte Abstimmen der Lautsprechereinstellungen für Raumklang ? Hatte für sowas noch nie hilfmittel gehabt und nach Gehör eingestellt ..... nur leider höhren die meisten Menschen die Unterschiede bei perfekter Abstimmung nicht , ODER mein Gehör ist seltsam/Kaput


----------



## keinnick (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Internet über WLan mit angeschlossenem Lan Kabel*

Stichwort Metrik. Versuche es mal damit: Mehrere Netzwerkadapter im PC | WindowsPro


----------



## _jonny_ (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Internet über WLan mit angeschlossenem Lan Kabel*

Entweder man investiert Tausende von Euros in die Raumakustik (sofern der Raum da überhaupt die gewissen voraussetzungen erfüllt) oder man löst die Sache mittels DSP. 
Den Klang nur nach Gehöhr "anzupassen" geht 100% schief bzw. man wird niemals!!! so gute Ergebnisse erzielen wie mit dem Einmessen usw.
Auf das Gehöhr ist hierbei kein Verlass!
Und bei einer 15000€ Anlage will man auch nichts dem Zufall überlassen  

Darüber können wir uns gern im HiFi Forum unterhalten..

Hier geht es darum dass das Program, während des Einmessvorgangs (bzw. bei der Optimierung der Frequenzverläufe) eine INet Verbindung (zum Server) benötigt... 

Wie stell ich das jetzt am Notebook ein???


----------



## _jonny_ (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Internet über WLan mit angeschlossenem Lan Kabel*

@ keinnik
habe die Metrik geändert und ich kann jetzt bei bestehender Lan Verbindung über WLan ins INet ... zum freuen ist es noch zu früh - werde erst einmessen müssen, ist aber schon ein großer Fortschritt....

Ich danke Dir vielmals !!!!!


----------



## moreply (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Internet über WLan mit angeschlossenem Lan Kabel*

Systemsteuerung->Netztwerk und Freigabencenter->Adapter Einstellungen dort unter Erweiterte Einstellungen->Adapter und Bindungen und dann Wlan ganz nach oben.


----------



## _jonny_ (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Internet über WLan mit angeschlossenem Lan Kabel*

Ich bin wie folgt vorgegangen.

- Netzwerk und Freigabecenter
- Adaptereinstellungen ändern
- rechtsclick auf den lan Adapter (Ethernet)
- Eigenschaften
- Internetprotokoll Version 4 antippen (rechte Maustaste)
- weiter unten, rechts auf Eigenschaften tippen
- unten rechts in Erweitert gehen
- ganz unten die Automatische Metrik deaktivieren und einen "höhren" Wert eintragen (zb 30) 
- mit 2 x ok bestätigen
- Lan Eigenschaften schließen

- nun in den "Adaptereinstellungen ändern" rechtsclick auf WiFi
- Eigenschaften
- Internetprotokoll Version 4 antippen (rechte Maustaste)
- weiter unten, rechts auf Eigenschaften tippen
- unten rechts in Erweitert gehen
- ganz unten die Automatische Metrik deaktivieren und einen "niedrigeren" Wert eintragen (zb 10) 
- mit 2 x ok bestätigen
- WiFi Eigenschaften schließen

Habe heut das erste mal von dieser "Metrik" gehöhrt ...

danke nich mals an alle beteiligten


----------



## NatokWa (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Internet über WLan mit angeschlossenem Lan Kabel*

Sagen wir es mal so : Ich kene KEINEN EINZIGEN (Privat!!) der so verrückt währe sich ne 15K Soundanlage hin zu stellen ....

BTW würdest du dich wundern was ein GUTES Gehör einstellen kann .... ich sagte ja schon das die meisten Leute NICHT dazu in der Lage sind . Ich habe zwar kein Absolutes Gehör , bin aber verdammt nah dran . Solange eine anlage EQ + Lautstärkepegel (Im optimalfall Extra EQ für jeden Lautsprecher - Das ist dann aber schon abgehoben teuer) bietet war bisher JEDER äußerst zufrieden nachdem ich das Ganze auf Gehör eingestellt hab ..... allerdings waren die schon zufrieden das sie ÜBERHAUPT surround hatten , also nicht das anspruchsvollste Volk . 

Audiophile Fetischisten mit zu viel Geld (Soll jetzt keine Beleidigung sein) geben sich mit sowas NATÜRLICH nicht zufrieden , das verstehe sogar ICH .


----------



## _jonny_ (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Internet über WLan mit angeschlossenem Lan Kabel*

Wie gesagt - nichts gegen Dein Gehöhr - aber eine Anlage danach "einzustellen" (im Optimalfall sollte absolut garnichts am Frequenzverlauf geändert werden!) ist humbug. 
Die wirklich richtige Art die Sache anzugehen ist den Raum - sprich die Akustik darin zu optimieren. D.h. man misst mit einem professionellen Mikrofon den Frequenzverlauf, baut sich oder kauft sich Absorber/Diffuser, misst wieder, verändert deren Position, misst wieder, kauft sich neu usw.... bis der Frequenzgang mehr oder weniger liniar ist...
Sollte man aber pech haben und ne Raummode im Bereich von sagen wir mal 30hz haben, braucht es einen Absorber mit 1,5m Länge/Tiefe!!! Das ist in einem "normalen" Haus meist unmöglich. Dann muss man in den Frequenzgang eingreifen.
Von Phaseneinstellungen aller Lautsprecher will ich gar nicht anfangen ...

Desswegen gibt es in allen modernen AVR's Einmesssysteme die einem dabei helfen... dennoch können sie keine Wunder verbringen - sprich man muss trotzdem Absorber aufhängen und Geld in die Akustik investieren.... 

Naja, genug davon - jedem dass seine :d 

Das ist ein Hobby - und wenn man auf plug and play steht ist man hier falsch. V.A. wenn das nötige Kleingeld fehlt


----------



## NatokWa (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Internet über WLan mit angeschlossenem Lan Kabel*

Du bist in einem PC!!! Forum .... ich denke eher DU bist hier falsch .
Was du da beschreibst ist schon eherr Accustisches Feng-Shui , das macht kein normalsterblicher . Akustische Absorber .... kein EQ verwenden ..... ich will net wissen wie sich etwas derart "eingestelltes" für "Otto-Normal-User"  anhört denn da kann man sich genauso drüber streiten wie die Vörzüge verschiedener Monitore , Autos und was einem sonst noch so einfällt ......


----------



## _jonny_ (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Internet über WLan mit angeschlossenem Lan Kabel*

Schlechter Vergleich!
Die Qualität von Monitoren oder die Vorzüge teurer Autos sind mehr oder weniger eindeutig (messtechnisch, visuell, fahrdynamisch etc.) nachweisbar!

Im HiFi Berreich kommt es im endeffekt auf Wahrnehmungen drauf an. Und diese sind von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich! Außerdem "lernt" das Gehöhr mit der Zeit dazu ...
"Einstellen" sollte man erst recht nichts - der Sound sollte möglichst unverfälscht am Ohr ankommen! Desswegen müssen die Raumeinflüsse eleminiert oder weitestgehend reduziert werden.

Da wäre der Vergleich mit einem "guten" Wein besser  
Die einen schmecken die Blaubeere - die anderen nicht  

Jetzt ist aber schluss - danke nochmals an alle


----------

